# Ford 300 Tractor?



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

A Ford 300 tractor, maybe 1980 ? diesel, almost new after market front loader, bush hog, and grader blade. Clean and well cared for. What might it be worth?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nick, it looks like no one here knows anything about these tractors.

For what it's worth I know a guy that has a small ford tractor (1210) and he has owned it for 20+ years and it still serves him well.

How that compares to what you are looking at....I have no idea.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Nick, it looks like no one here knows anything about these tractors.
> 
> For what it's worth I know a guy that has a small ford tractor (1210) and he has owned it for 20+ years and it still serves him well.
> 
> How that compares to what you are looking at....I have no idea.



When I was a kid we had an "old" Ford 8N and it still worked hard. This morning I was in St Cloud FL and passed a dealer that has a small lot full of them. The guy buys them in Canada and re-sells them in FL. Maybe the old Fords never die? I really wanted to bring one home with me for some reason.


----------

